# Friend looking for a LGD



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

This is part of her email to me.

I am looking for a Anatolian puppy for my livestock/farm. I would rather have a purebred pup and it would have to be a female since I already have a 100 lb male LGD currently. We are having a huge problem with predators here and a second dog would be a good idea.

her contact email is 
[email protected]

She is in South Jersey


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I am also looking for a female Anatolian pup. Open to other breeds but must be registered and no more than 8wks old max.


----------

